# Gunsmith to build 30-06 Ackley



## Christian Infidel (Jun 2, 2013)

I need a Gunsmith to build a 30-06 Ackley Improved.I live in Morgan County Area,travel not a factor.


----------



## jglenn (Jun 2, 2013)

check out Colley Jackson over in Social Circle


----------



## wareagle700 (Jun 2, 2013)

Accurate Ordnance or American Precision Arms. Some of the best in the country and both in the Atlanta area.


----------



## chuckdog (Jun 2, 2013)

Excellent caliber choice!

If I were going to go down the AI/custom road the 06' would be at the top of my list too.


----------



## tom ga hunter (Jun 3, 2013)

I have 4 rifles by John Lewis @ carolina Precision. His work is 1st class.  His shop is about 11/2 hours from your home.


http://www.cprifles.com/


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 3, 2013)

I would highly recommend bobby painter with elite guns in Lafayette ga ! Excellent smith and a quality man to deal with.. Pm me if you need any details ...


----------



## Christian Infidel (Jun 7, 2013)

Sorry for the delay in reply,just got back from Afghanistan Thursday for R&R. Thanks for all of the info gentlemen. I also needs some tips on reloading Ammo mainly for Deer. I also spoke with a certain gentleman with that is blessed with "extremely talented shooting skills'. He also suggested considering a 280 Ackley.


----------



## deadend (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd take a .280ai over a '06ai just so I could shoot 7mm bullets that are available.


----------



## thomasr (Jun 7, 2013)

Just for my education, what does a 30-06AI do that a .300 WinMag doesn't?


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bobby painter also does custom loading matched to your gun. Very good Christian man ! ..

Contact info:  http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/GunSmiths/GunSmithDetails.aspx?sid=122268


----------



## Knotwild (Jun 15, 2013)

I second John Lewis. He was trained and worked for Kenny Jarrett for many years.


----------

